# Erfahrung mit Hammerschmidt -Kurbel



## Deleted 180883 (14. November 2010)

Hallo, inzwischen gibt's die Kurbel bei Canyon an immer mehr Bikes.
Die Vorteile sind mir klar, aber wie sieht's in der Praxis aus?
Arbeitet die zuverlässig?
Verdreckt das Getriebe schnell und muss oft gereinigt und geschmiert werden?
Kann das Kettenblatt mit herkömmlichem Werkzeug selbst gewechselt werden oder braucht's da Spezialwerkzeug?
Gehören Kettenklemmer der Vergangenheit an?
Sind alle 10 Ritzel hinten gut schaltbar oder läuft die Kette bei den äußeren zu schräg?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Loods (14. November 2010)

Hier gibts einiges zu lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=356067&highlight=hammerschmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (14. November 2010)

Ich fahre sie jetzt seit einem Jahr. Absolut zuverlässig, niemals etwas gereinigt oder geschmiert, Kettenklemmer oder gar Kette runter gibts nichtmehr.


----------



## harke (14. November 2010)

naja den schlamm von der seite wegputzen hat das knacken gestern bei mir bereinigt


----------



## Sylver46 (14. November 2010)

Hmm, naja ich kann nicht nur gutes Berichten, sie fängt total gern kleine Äste und Gräser ein, die man dann mühselig und fummelig unter der kette wieder rausholen muss, und bei mir ist die obere Kettenführung schon im Arsch weil ich einmal mit Fuß drauf gerutscht bin, was jetzt nicht schlimm ist aber die könnte ruhig stabiler sein.

Im getriebegang ist der Vortrieb echt nur was für Bergab sonst kommt es einem vor als zieht man nen LKW hinterher, aber ansonsten echt geil das ding.


----------



## Jogi (14. November 2010)

Ich möchte meine HS auch nicht mehr hergeben. Den Wiederstand im Overtrive-Modus spürt man zwar, aber so heftig, wie teilweise berichtet, find ich das jetzt nicht. 
Was ich vor Kurzem bemerkt habe, als ich das Getriebe zerlegt hatte:
Das Kugellager, welches direkt um das Hohlrad läuft (Lagereinheit), läuft nicht mehr wirklich sauber und geschmeidig. Es "eckt" wie ein ausgenudelter Steuersatz. Laut Truvativ-Garantiebedingungen sind Lager aber von der Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen. Rücksprache mit dem Canyon-Support ergab dasselbe. Iwie hab ich die Befürchtung, dass die Laufflächen des Lagers nicht ausreichend gehärtet sind. Ich fahr jetzt halt so weiter, bis sich gar nichts mehr dreht, dann hol ich mir ne neue Lagereinheit.

Zum Kettenblattwechsel:
Kurbel abbauen, Sicherungsring entfernen, Kettenführungsring und Kettenblatt abnehmen. Das Kettenblatt ist aus Stahl (vergütet), das hält um ein Vielfaches länger wie die Alu-Kettenblätter einer normalen Kurbel.


----------



## Otterauge (15. November 2010)

Ich fahre sie seil letzter Woche und bin durch und durch begeistert. Schalten im Berg ist einfach fein oder wenn man mal schnell im Wiegetritt den Hintern entlasten will... möchte es nicht mehr missen.

Selbst der Tourneweg in die Berge geht sehr gut...


----------



## doppelboa (19. November 2010)

Ich freu mich da eher schon auf die 3Gang-Nabenschaltung bei Canyon, die den vorderen Umwerfer ersetzen soll. So behält man "3 Kennblätter". Die neue Mode nur noch 2 einzusetzen oder eben ein Hammerschmidtgetriebe mit nur 2 Übersetzungen sind mir zu wenig.


----------



## DailyRaider (19. November 2010)

Kannst du nicht mit Hammerschmidt vergleichen weil das Einsatzgebiet von der Canyon Nabe nicht fürs harte Gelände gedacht ist (vorerst).


----------



## Ralph1993 (24. November 2010)

servus,

ich habe da mal eine frage, also an alle hammerschmidt fahrer oder an alle die sich damit auskennen.

Was findet ihr an der hammerschmidt so makant. Das man sie brauch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  wenn ihr eine pro und kontra liste machen würdet. Was würdet ihr so  schreiben. Würde mich sehr interessieren was ihr als pro und kontra  seht. Also wirklich alles was euch gefällt oder net so gefällt.  Preis,lautstärke,gewicht, etc. Alles was euch einfällt. 

Wenn es jemanden (dürfen auch ruhig mehr sein    ) gibt der sich die  arbeit machen würde sowas zu erstellen, wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar. Weil  ich grade am entscheiden bin was ich kauf und damit nicht so viel ahnung  habe ( in sachen hammerschmidt)

sorry das hier jetzt so einen stress mach , aber ich will einfach keinen  fehlkauf machen. Achja das bike was ich gern hätte wäre das canyon  trailflow 2011 (da ist eine HS dabei) in sehr trail lastigen touren und  freeride berreich

vielen dank und grüße

ralph


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. November 2010)

was ist makant? schon mal die SUFU benutzt? da findest du genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelboa (25. November 2010)

Nach deinem Einsatzzweck zu urteilen ist ne Hammerschmidt ne gute Wahl. Ich bin schon einige Male mit dem großen Kettenblatt irgendwo aufgesetzt, das passiert mit Hammerschmidt nicht mehr. Außerdem wird die Kette sicher geführt und hüpft dir nicht über alle 3 Kettenblätter, wenn du irgendwo runterballerst.


----------



## wortwitz (25. November 2010)

Pro: 
Bodenfreiheit
Kettenführung
schalten unter Belastung (am Hang etc.)

Contra:
Preis
Gewicht
ev. Wartungsaufwand, man braucht halt spezialwerkzeug


meiner Meinung nach sind das die Hauptpunkte, liste kann gerne ergänzt werden


----------



## Suicyclist (25. November 2010)

wortwitz schrieb:


> schalten unter Belastung (am Hang etc.)



Eigentlich sogar Schalten unter allen erdenklichen Bedingungen:
unter Last, im Stillstand in der Luft, im Manual, beim Rückwärtstreten,...

Aber den realistischsten Zustand hast Du zugegebenermassen genannt.


Habe mir im übrigen auch gerade eine HS-FR bestellt, die dann ans noch ausstehende Torque FRX soll !


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. November 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Eigentlich sogar Schalten unter allen erdenklichen Bedingungen:
> unter Last, im Stillstand in der Luft, im Manual, beim Rückwärtstreten,...
> 
> Aber den realistischsten Zustand hast Du zugegebenermassen genannt.
> ...



Welches FRX?


----------



## wortwitz (25. November 2010)

ich hol mir auch ein FRX, hab aber noch keine Finanzierung für die HS


----------



## Suicyclist (25. November 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Welches FRX?



Das "normale" 9.0, da ich die 1.000,- Mehrpreis für's LTD nicht bereit bin auszugeben. Die fahr ich da eh nicht raus!
So bleibt mir halt noch genug Geld für Hammerschmidt und Reverb.
(...und Pedale und neue Protektoren brauch' ich auch noch.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (25. November 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Das "normale" 9.0, da ich die 1.000,- Mehrpreis für's LTD nicht bereit bin auszugeben. Die fahr ich da eh nicht raus!
> So bleibt mir halt noch genug Geld für Hammerschmidt und Reverb.
> (...und Pedale und neue Protektoren brauch' ich auch noch.)



Nah dann,

aber die 1000 mehr für so eine krasse Leistungssteigerung wären mir schon wert!


----------



## Suicyclist (25. November 2010)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Nah dann,
> 
> aber die 1000 mehr für so eine krasse Leistungssteigerung wären mir schon wert!




Definiere "Leistungssteigerung"!

FOX-Fahrwerk und Deemax sind ohne Frage High-End-Komponenten.
Aber lass mich doch erstmal die MTX33 krumm machen und an 'ner Boxxer is' auch nix verkehrt. (Was Gutes wird ja nicht plötzlich schlecht, nur weil es mal was besseres gibt.)

Mein Limit sind halt 3.000,- inkl. Pedale, Reverb und Hammerschmidt; womit wir wieder back to topic wären:
Die Hammerschmidt ist für mich ein absolutes must-have, da ich nicht an jeder Location einen Lift finden werde!


----------



## Ralph1993 (25. November 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Definiere "Leistungssteigerung"!
> 
> FOX-Fahrwerk und Deemax sind ohne Frage High-End-Komponenten.
> Aber lass mich doch erstmal die MTX33 krumm machen und an 'ner Boxxer is' auch nix verkehrt. (Was Gutes wird ja nicht plötzlich schlecht, nur weil es mal was besseres gibt.)
> ...



Joa natürlich das auch gut. das is die Boxxer race oder? also die schlechteste von den 3en. naja weiß net.

ja bei mir wird es das nächste jahr das Trailflow is auch eine HS dabei, und ich denk für den leichten bikepark einsatz tut es das auch


----------



## Suicyclist (25. November 2010)

Ja: R2C2 mit Mission Control DH


----------



## Loods (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Habe ein kleines Problem an der HS.
Und zwar habe ich mal versucht die Kurbeln zu demontieren.
Auf der Getriebe-Seite hat das wunderbar funktioniert mit dem intgerierten Abzieher. Auf der anderen Seite sitzt die Kurbel jedoch so bombenfest auf der Keilwelle, dass es mir doch tatsächlich den Abzieher mit raus gedreht hat. Ich habe dann auch mal versucht die Kurbel durch sanftes Klopfen ab zu bekommen, aber da tut sich nichts. Hatte schon mal jemand das gleiche Problem? Ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nichts Wildes, da ich ja nicht ans Tretlager muss, aber generell stört mich das schon, wenn das so klemmt und nicht demontierbar ist.

Grüße, Loods


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Dezember 2010)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Ja: R2C2 mit Mission Control DH



die r2c2 entspricht aber der team und nicht der race.


----------



## Suicyclist (14. Dezember 2010)

@ Mettwurst: Bist Du jetzt schon mit der HS am FRX gefahren?
(Canyon behauptet ja immer noch, es gehe nicht so ohne weiteres...)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Dezember 2010)

Nein, ich hab noch mindestens 2 Wochen Gips und glaube nicht, dass ich in den nächsten 2 Monaten auf dem Rad sitzen werde.


----------



## Suicyclist (14. Dezember 2010)

Dann mal weiterhin gute Besserung, Du armer !


----------

